# Building bowpress..



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

*Omni Press*

Search "Omni Press" or "bow press".


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

*x press*

I am not the originator of these plans but I wish I had them when I built my press. The only shortcoming in this set of plans is the lack of drawings for the pulley system underneath. I think it is crucial to have the pulley system on the x press or it would be a real bear to set up. I will try to post pics and what I have showing how it is done.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Those would be my plans.

In reference to the comment about the pulley system underneath it would not work as well on this press as it does on Sure-Loc's press. Because of machining tolerances I don't think the main slides move smoothly enough to operate on the pulley system. 
Therefore; I simply attached two flexible craft tape measures (the ribbon kind) to the top of the main tube, that way you simply slide the main slides out the the same inch mark on each side and you are set.

I also made several other changes. I built thin plastic slip plates to go inside the sliding sleeves. I put one on the top and one on the back, this seemed to make it operate much smoother.

I also made a crank for the jack rather than just using a wrench on the bolt. To do this I simply welded a deep well socket to the end of the original crank. That way you have an actual jack handle that sill slip on and off. This made the press much easier to operate.

I will try and take some pictures of the modifications next time I get home.

It anyone has any questions, please let me know.

Mitch


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

... and nice plans they are.:wink: I meant no offense when I said the lack of pulleys was the only short coming. The pulleys work well on mine. I also used thin shims made from UHMW in the same way as practice-more. The flexible craft tape measures would be a good alternative to using the pulleys. 

Here is the jack I used from Harbor Freight.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=47267
Since it is square it is easy to mount. I disassembled the jack, removed the handle and sectioned in a 7" piece of round stock to give the handle clearance.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

*Pics*

I would like to see some pics practice-more. I have been wanting to build my own press also and this design seems to be the best all around style.
Post some pics if you get a chance.
thanks TNARCHER


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Here is the only picture I have right now, but I will take more next time I am home and put them up.

Please forgive the messy work bench. 
Press is now all painted and looks much better too.

Again, any more questions, please let me know.
Mitch


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Here are a couple more pictures. I have lots more detail pics if anyone wants just let me know.


----------



## 777kodiak (Jan 31, 2004)

*pics of cable system*

Does anyone have pics of the cable system you were talking about?


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

I have some on my computer somewhere. If I can't find them I will take pics of the system on mine.


----------



## 777kodiak (Jan 31, 2004)

*oldglorynewbie*

Thanks, I appreciate the help!


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

*Bowpress*



mjaha said:


> I am going to build myself a bowpress, but the file with bowpress plans seems to be deleted,does anyone have a plan they can post? I am gonna build a press for paralell limbs (outback) thanks


PM your e-mail and I will send you the file. I have it saved on my laptop. Just built one myself for my SwitchbackXT. works great.


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

777kodiak said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the help!


I haven't forgotten about you. Couldn't find the pics on my computer and I won't get time today. Just bumping this so I can find it tomorrow.


----------



## patdaily (May 9, 2003)

There is a sticky at the top of this forum for building bowpress plans. Go to page 3 and midway down there are some pictures of a pulley system on an X type press.
Also the last post by Midlife does still work you have to go to the link and then go to the bottom of the page and click on the Download file link, it took 5-6 minutes for the file to download for me.
Also on page 3 there is a link to plans for an X type press buy an Australian archer but the list is in metric. 
Or you can do a google for cougarjim bowpress and you will get a site that has free X type press plans.


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

Forwarded a pm to ya from a buddy of mine that had the pics kodiak. You can get the parts for the cable system from McMaster Carr. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Here is a PDF (AutoCAD) drawing of of how the pulley System works. Sorry for the poor quality, had to sneak some computer time from the middle of class.

It is drawn looking up at the bottom side of the main beam. The arrows show the direction of cable/slide movement when the main slides are going in, reverse all arrows for moving main slides out.

If you have any questions pleas let me know.

Mitch


----------

